
Qt for MCUs 1.0 is now available - torarnv
https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-for-mcus-1.0
======
seren
Is there other GUI toolkits around that could run on bare metal on a
microcontroller ?

I have already seen GuiLite[0] being posted on HN, but I am not sure how
robust and easy to use it is.

[0]
[https://github.com/idea4good/GuiLite](https://github.com/idea4good/GuiLite)

